# In quest of the Belt Journals



## Olethros (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm refering to the official IKKA Belt Journals that one could buy from the ikka.us site when it was working.

First of all, does anyone know if I can buy them from somewhere?

Secondly, is it possible if someone owns them, to scan or photocopy them and send them to me? Ofcourse I'm more than willing to pay for all the expenses and trouble he gets in.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Seig (Nov 9, 2004)

I believe you can contact Mr. Parker Jr and that he has them for sale.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Nov 9, 2004)

I have not been able to find them. But the next best thing to them is by a gentleman by the name Michael Acord with Acords Kenpo Karate. I bought the manuals from him and they are excellent. Here is his website

http://www.kenpokarate.info

Side Note Ed Parker Jr. is focusing on his Kenpo Kards project fully as he explained to me with our last phone call. He has a reason for this the Kards are a way of teaching the system is a precise manner for everyone.


----------



## Big Pat (Nov 9, 2004)

You might try Mr. Skip Hancock @ Kenpo 2000. {www.kenpo2000.com}

EKP RIP
Big Pat


----------



## Olethros (Nov 9, 2004)

> I believe you can contact Mr. Parker Jr


 How is that possible? Does he personally reply to the emails sent to KenpoKards.com?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 11, 2004)

Olethros said:
			
		

> How is that possible? Does he personally reply to the emails sent to KenpoKards.com?


 Yes


----------



## ikenpo (Dec 12, 2004)

Olethros said:
			
		

> How is that possible? Does he personally reply to the emails sent to KenpoKards.com?



Heck,

The rumor is he even puts his pants on one leg at a time...if you can believe that... :xtrmshock


----------

